# Phone looks terrible with low brightness



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is an issue for anyone or if this has been covered but my phone looks ultra grainy and the colors just don't seem right. At full brightness it looks fine, although I'm not sure what normal looks like. All I have to compare to is my Droid charge. I know there are some color adjustment apps but they seem confusing and don't seem to fix the grainy-ness. What can I do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Could u please provide some pictures? And yes, u can change your colors/brigthness settings with some tools .... root needed as far as I know.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

How low are we talking? Anything under 30 doesn't sit right with me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

My phone too looks bad at low brightness, it takes on a purple tint and does get more grainy looking. As WhataSpaz said, things under 30 tend to look like that. I am not exactly sure where the color shifting starts becoming noticeable, but it is definitely apparent at 20 for me. Stock settings dont go below 50 backlight.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I thought the same thing as I set my automatic brightness settings pretty low.. I noticed the colors didn't look right so I loaded the leantweaks zip to help modify imo's lean kernel and found a color setting for low brightness and that has helped out a lot with colors showing properly at low setting... I don't go lower than 5 as I think it looks pretty bad anything lower

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I realized after getting my GSM in the mail how terrible the screen is on this launch day phone. Do you get banding or is it just grainy?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> I thought the same thing as I set my automatic brightness settings pretty low.. I noticed the colors didn't look right so I loaded the leantweaks zip to help modify imo's lean kernel and found a color setting for low brightness and that has helped out a lot with colors showing properly at low setting... I don't go lower than 5 as I think it looks pretty bad anything lower
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Mind sharing your settings for the tweak? I'm also on imo's lean kernel.

The brightness needs to be set pretty low to all the way down. It's a purple hue like others were saying. If it's pretty normal then I will just deal with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Purple to tinting at low brightness is a VERY common defect with amoled screens, as are any issues at low brightness. The only fix is a replacement. I had it with my incredible and had to get it replaced.

Mine looks great at all brightness levels, but this is mg second one 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Well I bought the phone off craigslist in order to retain unlimited data (thanks Verizon!) so I can't return it. The grainy ness is really killing me, because that seems to stick no matter the brightness level. 
Also, I get some ghosting from the keyboard on SwiftKey, especially in the market. Anyone else get some ghosting?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Birthofahero said:


> Well I bought the phone off craigslist in order to retain unlimited data (thanks Verizon!) so I can't return it. The grainy ness is really killing me, because that seems to stick no matter the brightness level.
> Also, I get some ghosting from the keyboard on SwiftKey, especially in the market. Anyone else get some ghosting?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I do get ghosting sometimes, but only on an extremely low brightness. Also, like someone else said, tweaking your colors can help. I use Franco's app to tweak my colors and I have to say the screen looks much better at a lower brightness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I have tried tweaking once and kind of got overwhelmed. I'm not sure how to get good settings really.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't want to start a new thread so here's another question. What happened to the whole flick to remove apps and widgets from your homescreen? I remember seeing that at the i/o demonstration.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well the rgb values are the normal 182, 192, 200 you see people use... On the color adjustment values I just use #5 setting... Abqbm's low brightness values

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I don't want to start a new thread so here's another question. What happened to the whole flick to remove apps and widgets from your homescreen? I remember seeing that at the i/o demonstration.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


AFAIK Unless you're on a Jelly Bean ROM, you can't do this yet.

At low brightness settings, my screen looks pretty grainy too. I have HW revision 10 and got mine around February.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I am on jellybean. I can't flick apps to remove them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

hullie10 said:


> Well the rgb values are the normal 182, 192, 200 you see people use... On the color adjustment values I just use #5 setting... Abqbm's low brightness values
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm not sure what any of this means..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

My phone on low brightness has these dark vertical bands. I am also getting screen burn in at the top of the screen on a plain white screen. its my tweetcaster main screen. Time for a "like-new" piece of shit.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Run lean tweaks in terminal.. Go to the kernel menu (#4 I think) then the color settings (#1) - then on option 1 us color adjustment... Try option 5 Abqbm's low brightness values.. Go back to the color settings you can change your gamma values if you want I believe I have 7, back to the color settings and select #3.. This is where you change each value for red green blue.. My values are 1820000000, 1920000000, 2000000000 for rgb... That got the settings I wanted... My automatic brightness values are pretty low fyi... Hope this helps

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

What is the command for lean tweaks? Thanks for the help guys. Just learning my way around this phone.

Edit: never mind, I found it. 
Edit 2: ya I really like those settings. With the gamma at 7 it seems too dark and saturated, yet at 6 it is still a bit washy. I wish there was an in between. Right now it have it at 6. You could sit there for hours tweaking that. Crazy what you can do with this phone. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I've had the phone for like two weeks and coming from a DX I was a little overwhelmed at what could be done on this phone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidnutz (Oct 14, 2011)

Called VZW and told them about the "banding" and the screen burn-in. "like new" one comes Monday..


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> What is the command for lean tweaks? Thanks for the help guys. Just learning my way around this phone.
> 
> Edit: never mind, I found it.
> Edit 2: ya I really like those settings. With the gamma at 7 it seems too dark and saturated, yet at 6 it is still a bit washy. I wish there was an in between. Right now it have it at 6. You could sit there for hours tweaking that. Crazy what you can do with this phone.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


or get Franco's kernal updater app which has all the settings in a nice little app.


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

I use Franco's app and my settings are R 215 G 200 B 222 with the OMAP4 set at 1.2

The colors on low auto brightness look a little blue but at 30% brightness and up looks great on my phone.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

The color settings I use are:

R:200
G:200
B:265

For gamma adjustment:
R: -8
G: 0
B: 9

OMAP set at 1.2

I don't have any issues with how my screen looks at low brightness and honestly wish the phone had come with the color settings I use, luckily I can change them


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice, thanks for those settings. I wish there was some sort of color calibration app like they have for computer to help get the truest colors possible. It's hard to get it looking right without a sample phone that has a properly calibrated screen.

So is the grainy ness a known "bug"? Meaning Samsung replaces any grainy screens because it is a defect? And if so, am I screwed because I bought of craigslist? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> Nice, thanks for those settings. I wish there was some sort of color calibration app like they have for computer to help get the truest colors possible. It's hard to get it looking right without a sample phone that has a properly calibrated screen.
> 
> So is the grainy ness a known "bug"? Meaning Samsung replaces any grainy screens because it is a defect? And if so, am I screwed because I bought of craigslist?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


From my understanding the grainyness is not so much a bug as it is a fault of the type of screen Samsung uses. Anyone can feel free to correct me here because i'm speaking not from fact but personal opinion.

I believe it's just due to the fact that what makes our screen produce a "true white" is the brightness. When you reduce that brightness the screen is not able to function as well as it does at a higher brightness, giving the appearance of a dirty table cloth or something.

Just my take, all i know is the color settings I posted above have almost entirely eliminated it for me.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> From my understanding the grainyness is not so much a bug as it is a fault of the type of screen Samsung uses. Anyone can feel free to correct me here because i'm speaking not from fact but personal opinion.
> 
> I believe it's just due to the fact that what makes our screen produce a "true white" is the brightness. When you reduce that brightness the screen is not able to function as well as it does at a higher brightness, giving the appearance of a dirty table cloth or something.
> 
> Just my take, all i know is the color settings I posted above have almost entirely eliminated it for me.


ya, that makes sense. I am using your settings except I lowered the green value to -4 and the omap4 to 1.6 I have been switching between 1.4 and 1.6. I can't choose. 
It doesn't seem to effect the grainyness tho. It is like a dirty table cloth, you're right. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Double post.
Edit: little glitch I found. After I unlock the screen there is about a second of a green overlay then it flashes away. I imagine that it is because of the color settings. Is there a fix to this?

Okay, when I toggle brightness in power controls it goes completely green at lower brightness settings.


----------



## mechgamer123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's a problem with most galaxy nexus phones. Mine looks bad as well, I went into the store to get a replacement and the rep opened up a brand new one and it had the same problem. 
After 5 months of owning it, I've gotten used to it. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

